# I have review my holdings,my largest single holding is now tdb 902



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just going over my stuff and to my surprise 


My largest one now is TDB 902 for 2856 shares started to buy in 2008


Anyone else have holdings of funds,that is there largest holding,I do not own any ETF`s


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Should be very good return as US markets did very well since 2008


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have this for a while now,looks like a good investment going ahead
My dollar cost average is 29.00 each
So up a couple of dollars to date
No one else in this boat


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I also have TDB902 and VUN.....planning to sell TDB902 to buy more of VUN.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great plan


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Largest holdings are VTI and XIU.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice picks,will keep growing for you

I dont know much about ETF`s maybe later I will spent some time in research


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> Nice picks,will keep growing for you
> 
> I dont know much about ETF`s maybe later I will spent some time in research




My entire RRSP Account is made up of TD902 and TD900 (plus the bond and int fund in e-series too). 

Very solid funds, although TD900 (Can Index) is my largest single holding, i add to each of these positions in small increments monthly. 

Long term Horizon of 30 years plus though


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan WesternCanada.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Yup, Canadian Couch potato. That said, im taking far more risks these days in my tfsa to compensate for how boring my rrsps are.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
Very nice to see that adding is working for you

Boring is always good


----------

